# Lost Ability To Size Lightroom Overall Window



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 21, 2011)

Win XP Pro
LR v. 3.4


How can I unstick the application window so it can be resized or made full size?

For some reason, when I open LR now, it not only fills the window of one of my monitors, it slightly overfills it.    

I can't see the dash-box-X I'm supposed to see in the upper right hand corner.  

Also, my mouse cursor will not reach to the very top of the program window, where the application window can normally be grabbed and dragged.   The cursor will reach to the text menu but no higher. 

If I go to the Windows taskbar and to the Lightroom tab and right click on it, nothing happens.    Normally, this would reveal a menu with the commands to Restore, Move, Resize, Minimize, Maximize and Close.    The taskbar and tabs are working normally for other applications like the internet browser. 

So the application window is stuck in place and can't be resized. 

I'm not sure if this is a LR problem or a Windows problem.    I wonder if the application has gotten corrupted.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 21, 2011)

Press F, as many times as necessary to cycle to the appropriate 'Full Screen' mode.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 21, 2011)

Brad Snyder said:


> Press F, as many times as necessary to cycle to the appropriate 'Full Screen' mode.


Oh, that did it.   Thanks.  That was weird.   I thought the whole program might have been screwed up.

I'd like to know how it got that way, so I can make sure to never do it again.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 21, 2011)

You inadvertently hit the F key! It's a designed shortcut to scroll through various display size options.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah.  OK.    Thanks.


----------

